# Salutations!



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

Greetings!

I found this forum the other day, read through a number of threads, and happily discovered what a nice place this is - so I joined! 

A little background: we have three altered adult cats. In their prime they were show cats and made the transition to breeding when their show careers ended. For one reason or another their breeding careers never flourished; thus, they became available as altered pets.

We visited our local shelters and rescue league a few times monthly over the course of a few years before finally deciding to add any cats to our family - we really wanted to be sure as this is a lifetime commitment in our eyes. We decided we didn't want kittens (as most people do), but wanted to know the background and history of potential adoptee candidates. For this reason, we decided to adopt retired show/breeder cats.

Some of our friends involved in animal rescue or who volunteer at the rescue league or shelters were unhappy with us because we didn't select our cats from these venues. We took so long in deciding if we would adopt cats or not; by the time we concluded we could honor our lifetime commitment, the cats on our short list had been adopted out long before.  

We've enjoyed our cats now for the past few years and can't imagine our lives without them! I also grew up with birds, not cats, so this is a relatively new experience for me. I look forward to joining in conversations, learning more about cats, and forging some friendships.

Thanks!
xilt


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Xilt! You will have to post pictures of your show kitties. 
What breed are they? You are going to love it here!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome Xilt! You will have to post pictures of your show kitties.
> What breed are they? You are going to love it here!


Hi Mitts & Tess!

We have a Bengal, Oriental Shorthair, and a Savannah - each one has spots!

I think you are right - I will love it here!!

I need to enlist the aid of my tech-savvy spouse to take some photos for me. Once I do, I will be sure to post them.

rcat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I wasnt sure what a Savanaah looked like so googled it. What a beauty. Also didnt know exactly what an oriental shorthair looked like either! Googled it ~ they look like my sisters devon rex with normal hair! You must have beautiful fur kids!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Donna! Your furries are beautiful!!! Is Linx spotted, per chance? I think all cats are beautiful, although I do have a special place in my heart for those with spots.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

I really dig Cat Forum - thank you all so much for the nice warm welcome!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

xilt said:


> Some of our friends involved in animal rescue or who volunteer at the rescue league or shelters were unhappy with us because we didn't select our cats from these venues. We took so long in deciding if we would adopt cats or not; by the time we concluded we could honor our lifetime commitment, the cats on our short list had been adopted out long before.


Hi xilt... Welcome!  
I'm Christine from Louisiana & I'm owned by 2 Ragdolls, 2 RagaMuffins & 2 moggies. 

Having 4 pedigree cats, I've mostly been given a hard time by friends & family members. Some people seem to think that it's crazy & pointless to buy a cat. The same people who criticized me for paying money to adopt my cats, spent a good deal of money on their pedigree dogs. They think that it's OK to buy a dog, but not a cat... go figure?! :?

I'd *love* to see pics of your crew!


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

cagnes said:


> Having 4 pedigree cats, I've mostly been given a hard time by friends & family members. Some people seem to think that it's crazy & pointless to buy a cat. The same people who critized me for paying money to adopt my cats, spent a good deal of money on their pedigree dogs. They think that it's OK to buy a dog, but not a cat... go figure?! :?
> 
> I'd *love* to see pics of your crew!


Hi Christine - very pleased to meet you and thank you for the lovely, kind welcome!!  

Your furries are simply stunning!!!!!! (one exclamation point for each cat)

How silly is that? Cats are free and dogs cost money? Well, if this be the case, who is truly the smarter of the bunch? :wink: 

If one considers the cost of the animal and the amount of joy and pleasure one receives from sharing their lives with animals, one would be hard pressed to assign a dollar value to the degree of happiness. So, it seems you and your dog people are all winners in my book!!  

Again, thank you for the nice, warm welcome!

p.s. I'm not the most tech-savvy individual. I will need the aid of my spouse, and he will help me when he gets around to it. :wink: When I get some photos, I'll be sure to post them on the meet my kitties board.


----------

